# Got a new weber carb.. went to start it and it ran.. then died right away and puking gas.



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

got this little BRAND NEW Weber 36TLP installed on my mk1 golf 1.5L
i started it up and it ran,
for like 10 seconds.. then it died and was shooting gas from the vents to the chamber








seen outlined red in the pic
i believe i may have had the mixture screw too lean on this startup.. is it possible this could cause this symptom?
it seems to me that maybe the needle valve isn't closing all the way and is flooding the chamber? am i getting too much fuel pressure?? i'm using the OEM manual pump that runs off the intermediate shaft so i doubt that can be the issue...
after this happened no matter what it just kept sputtering, shooting gas from the vents and then would die.
as far as i can tell there are only two adjustments on the carb... the idle screw and the mixture screw.. am i correct on that?















more better pix of the carby
































_Modified by broken dipstick at 8:39 AM 7-24-2008_


_Modified by WolfGTI at 3:10 PM 7-24-2008_


----------



## VenaGTi (Mar 19, 2006)

how's your timing?
did you check needle fit and float level?


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

well the timing i haven't messed with at all.. it's still set at 6 deg. BTDC
i haven't checked the needle fit or float level yet because the carb is brand new and i don't want to tear it apart yet if they are going to make me send it back for service..
i called WEBCON UK (the dist.) and they are looking into it for me


----------



## VenaGTi (Mar 19, 2006)

webcon will treat you right. i just wouldn't have the patience for the postal service...


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (VenaGTi)*

me either!
that's why i'm hoping it's just a problem with my initial setup of the carb (which was none at all)


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

anymore help with this? it sucks because WEBCON is already closed because of the time difference.


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Got a new weber carb.. went to start it and it ran.. then died ... (broken dipstick)*

it has to be a physical problem with the carb i messed with all the settings and it made no difference. 
it still pisses gas like no other from the vents.. so the bowl is getting too full which IMO means the float is stuck, the needle valve won't close, or too much fuel pressure


----------



## VenaGTi (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Got a new weber carb.. went to start it and it ran.. then died ... (broken dipstick)*

i would agree. are you running an fpr set to 3-3.5? if you lift the carb and rotate it a little, you should hear the float flopping around inside. if you tilt it until the needle seats and try blowing with your mouth into the fuel port. you should NOT be able to blow through it if it's seating correctly.


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Got a new weber carb.. went to start it and it ran.. then died ... (VenaGTi)*

PROBLEM SOLVED..
the floats had fallen off their hangers during shipping from the UK.
very weak hanger design IMO.. if you flicked them they would easily fall off.
anyways they are hooked up now and the car is rippin all over town..
eurosport exhaust sounds sick


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Got a new weber carb.. went to start it and it ran.. then died ... (broken dipstick)*

Glad you figured it out. First thing I thought when I read your first post was "floats are stuck". 
I ran one of those Webers before. They're pieces of Sh ! t. You'll ditch it soon and go with a sidedraft. Then you'll wonder why you ever let yourself get so frustrated.


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Got a new weber carb.. went to start it and it ran.. then died ... (cetanepusher)*

i don't really think it's a piece of ****








i think sidedrafts could be just as frustrating...
really the problem is my fault because i should have double checked EVERYTHING since it was shipped from overseas... i mean the box was pretty beat up


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Got a new weber carb.. went to start it and it ran.. then died ... (broken dipstick)*

Wait until you get into a hard corner, and the carb cuts out. I used to run one of these on a 71 Baja beetle. Bought it brand new, ran really good, when you were going straight on a level surface. 
Honestly though, I hate Weber's period. They never stay in tune, and are the most overrated aftermarket parts of all times. dellorto's are better, and my fav's are Mikuni's. Set em once and your done. They never fall out of sync like webers always do, and you get a secondary as well. 
Good luck, I bet that motor screams.


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Got a new weber carb.. went to start it and it ran.. then died ... (cetanepusher)*

i have cornered very hard and gone up inclines/declines etc and had no problems.








i wouldn't say it "screams".. it is more of a yelp








it should be closer to "screaming" when i drop in the 272 cam i've got on the way.. the exhaust sounds good though i'd certainly recommend the eurosport in combo with the tt dual downpipe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i really would have liked sidedrafts but i don't really get how to tune them and they are even more expensive used than this weber was brand new


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Got a new weber carb.. went to start it and it ran.. then died ... (broken dipstick)*

Sidedrafts are easy to tune. Just try and get a set of Mikuni's if at all possible. I had a set and sold em, never should have done that.


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Got a new weber carb.. went to start it and it ran.. then died ... (cetanepusher)*

i always thought it was a little weird that the sidedrafts drew their air from the hot ass area by the downpipe


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Got a new weber carb.. went to start it and it ran.. then died ... (broken dipstick)*

dude, you cut a window in the raintray, and run a filter element there, or a longer velocity stack, draw the air from the hood vents. 
Your upright is drawing hot air too. The crappy part about carbs on a counterflow is heat transfer through the intake.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Hot fuel atomizes better though. It's not the best for maximum power, but it sure is good at improving the efficiency of the carb. That's why later carb manifolds have heater elements in them (same as the Canadian Spec MkIII CL 1.8). 
I have a set of Mikuni 40PHHs in a box, and some Dellorto DHLA40Hs on my car. I love sidedrafts







.


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

my mani does have a heating element in it.. as well as a waterjacket with coolant flowing through it


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

this is all.


----------

